# broadcom driver install

## marinheiro

I have a dell vostro 1520 I'm trying to set up. lspci says

```
0e:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322

802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
```

which I understand means I need to use the broadcom-sta module. I emerged that

with no problems (modulo annoyance at the licence) but now

```
modprobe wl
```

gives me

```
FATAL: Error inserting wl

(/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/net/wireless/wl.ko): Invalid module format

```

dmesg says:

[ 6495.983904] wl: version magic '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt mod_unload

CORE2 ' should be '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload 686 '

What''s the simplest solution? 

Thanks

Graham

----------

## bendeguz

You have to modify your kernel configuration and build it again.

Try to change the Proc. type and feat. -> Preemption Model to "Desktop" for the first part of th problem.

And dmesg says you should use the i686 achitecture instead of core 2. Did you specify your cpu correctly?

----------

## marinheiro

/proc/cpuinfo says:

```
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6670  @ 2.20GHz
```

so I thought the problem was with broadcom-sta, not with my kernel?

Graham

----------

## cach0rr0

the ebuild unfortunately does not stop you from emerging broadcom-sta even if you have incorrect kernel configuration settings. (I tried to change this, got shot down  :Smile:  )

Have a look at the settings I/we outlined here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816158-highlight-hostap.html

If lost or in doubt, head to pastebin and dump your kernel .config on up there. broadcom-sta is very very finicky about what options you have selected.

----------

